# feeder fish breeding?



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

hi, whats the best way to breed feeder fish?

i wanna get a 10 gal tank and breed feeders for my rhom.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

ur not gonna get n e wer fast with a 10 gallon buddy


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

aright, how bout a 29 gal?

and what is the best way to do it?


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

The pro and cons of breeding feeders has been discussed several times in the past. Do a search for it and you'll find a ton of information.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i did, nothing comes up except my post...


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

well a 10 gal with feeder guppies will work. but guppies dont grow fast. they grow very very slow.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

to feed anything with breeding feeders, you need at least 10 ten gallons with breeding pairs in all the tanks. that way you have a constant supply. with 1 10 gallon or 29 gallon, you only have food every once in awhile.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

ok.... thnx,

but what would be the best way to breed feeder fish? can u sex them? ive never done anything with feeder goldfish. or do they just pair up?


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

id say sex them stcik them to gether and hope they are female and male or else the male is ognna be very uncomfortable


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

breeding goldfish is not for the beginner. first, you need big ass goldfish, 6-8". the female will be very thick, full of eggs. the male will have white pimples on the cheeks and parts of fins (will look like ich). put them in a tank and they will scatter eggs everywhere. i dunno how your suppose to know when to siphon, but siphon the eggs into another tank cause the parents will eat the eggs when they develop. i read this in a book.

cons are the best to breed, they will breed without you trying.

im planning to get a couple 10 gallons and a couple pairs.


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

cons what are those?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

how about just moving the pair? to another 10? or would that cause stress and they wont have another batch?


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

get guppies they may take a while to grow but they breed like rabbits ( or fish). plus those colourful flashy tails it distracts mine from their usual tv programs


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

heh k thnx


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

30g tank with guppys, Plattys, Mollys and Swordtails will do OK...the problem is they´re all slow growers...







!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I bought a dozen or so guppies along time ago, I was moving fish aroung and only 2 females survived. It turned out they were both expecting and now I have fry turning up in my 10 gallon all the time. I dont even bother trying to keep track of them anymore. I just feed them and let em do their thing.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thats what I am doing now, I already got 4 3-day old fry. I have a pair of sword tails and a pair of guppies. Make sure when you first buy them to pick the female with the most bloated stomack, i.e. already pregnant. Speeds up the process.


----------

